# VINTAGE PREWAR 1936 BF GOODRICH STREAMLINE 26" BICYCLE / SCHWINN



## tomsjack (Aug 25, 2020)

VINTAGE PREWAR 1936 BF GOODRICH STREAMLINE 26" BICYCLE / SCHWINN On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-PREWAR-1936-BF-GOODRICH-STREAMLINE-26-BICYCLE-SCHWINN/164350507250?


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 25, 2020)

Price: US $2,900.00  Best Offer:

Not Mine.
Copy/Paste = Archived.


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 26, 2020)

Pretty sure its listed here for sale already

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 27, 2020)

Great seller and personal friend....probably give you a way better than ebay price...


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Aug 27, 2020)

Killer patina. That won't last.


----------

